# New Versa S owner. Have two questions...



## Roger Sisler (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi all! Bought a new 2018 Versa S w/ manual transmission. I want to do the maintinance myself, and I need to know what is a good oil filter I can buy local? Does the block have an anti drain back valve, or do I need a filter that has one? Also, I got an email about a 3750 mile check up. Is this required? I can't find it in the owner's manual. Thanks!


----------

